# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Характеристика

## tondoff

Я люблю свою соседку,
Хоть она и выпивоха.
Правда вижу очень редко.
А живут они не плохо.
Попросил на лист бумаги
Про меня всё написать.
Дал ей браги для отваги,
Для настроя,так сказать.
Написала.Я рассказов
Не читал таких давно.
Вот же Нюрка,вот зараза--
Это лучше,чем кино.
Сохраню шедеврик этот--
Через годик сдам в музей.
Отхвачу бабла за это
В Риме гляну колизей...
20.01.18г.
© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2018
Свидетельство о публикации №118012001670

----------

